# Separazione con regime patrimoniale in separazione



## bangmaster (23 Settembre 2013)

Ciao, sono nuovo del forum e questo e' il mio post.
Vi scrivo perche' io e mia moglie ci siamo sposati in Italia con la separazione dei beni e dopo 15 anni abbiamo deciso di separarci. Purtroppo abbiamo entrambi intenzione di separarci ma con un'idea diversa.
In breve:
Per circa 15 anni abbiamo vissuto insieme, lei ha quasi sempre lavorato ma non ha mai contribuito a nessuna spesa (affitto, mangiare ...) si e' sempre tenuta il suo stipendio e lo ha sempre speso tutto.
Al contrario, io per 15 anni ho sempre pagato tutto, anche la sua assicurazione medica e la pensione, e sono anche riuscito a mettere da parte qualche risparmio, su un conto intestato a me.
Ora, lei si e' appena licenziata e adesso vuole la separazione, perche' non c'e' piu' amore.
Inoltre ho appena scoperto che 1 mese fa ha abortito senza dirmi nulla.
Cosa mi consigliate di fare? Io le ho proposto una sorta di buona uscita di 30,000 euro che la farebbe stare tranquilla per qualche anno, ma lei vuole di piu'
Ora, noi viviamo in Olanda dove il regime di separazione non prevede la separazione dei beni, ma in Italia si. Al contrario, qui otterrei subito il divorzio mentre in Italia sappiamo tutti a cosa andrei in contro.
Cosa mi consigliate?


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Settembre 2013)

bangmaster ha detto:


> Ciao, sono nuovo del forum e questo e' il mio post.
> Vi scrivo perche' io e mia moglie ci siamo sposati in Italia con la separazione dei beni e dopo 15 anni abbiamo deciso di separarci. Purtroppo abbiamo entrambi intenzione di separarci ma con un'idea diversa.
> In breve:
> Per circa 15 anni abbiamo vissuto insieme, lei ha quasi sempre lavorato ma non ha mai contribuito a nessuna spesa (affitto, mangiare ...) si e' sempre tenuta il suo stipendio e lo ha sempre speso tutto.
> ...



Non so neanche dove dovreste rivolgervi, se potete scegliere tra Olanda e Italia o se siete obbligati a fare le pratiche in uno dei due Paesi.

Che vuol dire che in Olanda non è prevista la separazione dei beni?
Tutto ciò che avete, anche se intestato solo a te o a lei andrebbe diviso come se fosse cointestato? Il tuo conto andrebbe diviso tra te e lei?
Tu, sostanzialmente, quanto ci perdi a separarti come se foste in regime di comunione?

In Italia, una volta separato, devono passare 3 anni prima del divorzio, e in questo tempo se lei ha problemi economici, anche se hai dato la buonauscita, potrebbe rivolgersi a te per un aiuto economico.


----------



## bangmaster (23 Settembre 2013)

Grazie per la celere risposta.
Allora qui in Olanda i contratti pre-matrimoniali sono nulli, quindi dovrei darle il 50% di tutto.
Parliamo di piu' di 100K euro ...
Al contrario in Italia non dovrei darle nulla eccetto il mantenimento, che sarebbe comunque inferiore alla cifra appena citata.
La differenza e' che io le ho proposto un mantenimento di 1000 euro al mese per 3 anni, perche' lei vuole tornare in Italia, mentre lei vorrebbe il doppio.
Ora, se vado per via giudiziaria in Italia potrei salvare qualche centesimo, ma sua madre e' separata da 20 anni e ancora chiede il mantenimento all'ex marito con il ricatto del divorzio. Se ci lasciamo in Olanda il divorzio e' immediato.
Ma quindi in Italia lei otterrebbe il mantenimento nonostante l'aborto e nonostante il fatto che lei non ha mai contribuito alle spese?


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Settembre 2013)

bangmaster ha detto:


> Grazie per la celere risposta.
> Allora qui in Olanda i contratti pre-matrimoniali sono nulli, quindi dovrei darle il 50% di tutto.
> Parliamo di piu' di 100K euro ...
> Al contrario in Italia non dovrei darle nulla eccetto il mantenimento, che sarebbe comunque inferiore alla cifra appena citata.
> ...


Scusa, ma ancora non mi è chiarissima la tua situazione, anche per la mia ignoranza delle leggi Olandesi (quelle italiane le conosco solo per esperienza, non sono un legale)
Se una casa è tua, intestata a te, devi darle la metà del valore col divorzio?

In Italia il mantenimento è previsto solo in certi casi, e l'assegno di mantenimento non si dà sempre.
Se tua moglie è senza lavoro, con tutta probabilità sì, le spetta, soprattutto se non è più tanto giovane.
Io sono separata e non prendo un centesimo (nè l'ho chiesto, per dire).
Tendenzialmente, si prevede quando i coniugi sono abbastanza giovani e lavorano/lavoravano entrambi, un assegno di mantenimento a tempo, fino a che lei non si trovi un lavoro.
Ma questa è teoria, eh.
non ho capito cosa avrebbe la madre della tua ex da ricattare, scusa... che cambia il divorzio dalla separazione, a livello patrimoniale?

La giudiziale, se hai buon senso, evitala. Lunga, costosa, a meno che non ci siano grossi patrimoni in gioco non vale la pena.
Che non abbia mai contribuito alle spese, non c'entra. Si direbbe "evidentemente andava bene pure a te". per il figlio abortito, dovresti dimostrare che è stato questo che ha fatto rovinare il vostro matrimonio. 
Una giudiziale senza figli può venirti a costare sui 10000 euro, con figli minori lasciamo perdere, se ci si mettono in mezzo psicologi etc.

Scusa, ma mi sa che il meglio che puoi fare è chiedere a un avvocato in Olanda, e a uno in Italia, e valutare con loro.


----------



## bangmaster (23 Settembre 2013)

Ciao Nausicaa e grazie ancora.
Allora in Olanda vige esclusivamente il regime di divisione dei beni quindi se io ho una casa intestata a me in Italia, se mi separo in Olanda e lei chiede la meta' della casa, le spetta per legge. Anche con la separazione dei beni stipulata in Italia.
Per il discorso di sua madre, da come la so io, in pratica il padre vorrebbe il divorzio ma lei non glielo concede ricattandolo economicamente (alimenti) da ormai 20 anni. Lui chiaramente non vuole fare un divorzio forzato perche' gli costerebbe troppo.
A questo punto credo che la miglior soluzione sia davvero di farmi consigliare da un legale qui e da uno in Italia ...
Che palle, altri soldi da buttare al vento ...


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Settembre 2013)

bangmaster ha detto:


> Ciao Nausicaa e grazie ancora.
> Allora in Olanda vige esclusivamente il regime di divisione dei beni quindi se io ho una casa intestata a me in Italia, se mi separo in Olanda e lei chiede la meta' della casa, le spetta per legge. Anche con la separazione dei beni stipulata in Italia.
> Per il discorso di sua madre, da come la so io, in pratica il padre vorrebbe il divorzio ma lei non glielo concede ricattandolo economicamente (alimenti) da ormai 20 anni. Lui chiaramente non vuole fare un divorzio forzato perche' gli costerebbe troppo.
> A questo punto credo che la miglior soluzione sia davvero di farmi consigliare da un legale qui e da uno in Italia ...
> Che palle, altri soldi da buttare al vento ...


Mi spiace, purtroppo le cose sono così...
Ma almeno vai più sul sicuro che ad ascoltare pareri non specialistici.

Coraggio...

E... mi spiace per il bambino.


----------



## Simy (23 Settembre 2013)

bangmaster ha detto:


> Ciao Nausicaa e grazie ancora.
> Allora in Olanda vige esclusivamente il regime di divisione dei beni quindi se io ho una casa intestata a me in Italia, se mi separo in Olanda e lei chiede la meta' della casa, le spetta per legge. Anche con la separazione dei beni stipulata in Italia.
> Per il discorso di sua madre, da come la so io, in pratica il padre vorrebbe il divorzio ma lei non glielo concede ricattandolo economicamente (alimenti) da ormai 20 anni. Lui chiaramente non vuole fare un divorzio forzato perche' gli costerebbe troppo.
> A questo punto credo che la miglior soluzione sia davvero di farmi consigliare da un legale qui e da uno in Italia ...
> Che palle, altri soldi da buttare al vento ...




Cavoli, che brutta situazione... 
l'unica soluzione, purtroppo, è sentire un legale...


----------



## perplesso (23 Settembre 2013)

bangmaster ha detto:


> Ciao Nausicaa e grazie ancora.
> Allora in Olanda vige esclusivamente il regime di divisione dei beni quindi se io ho una casa intestata a me in Italia, se mi separo in Olanda e lei chiede la meta' della casa, le spetta per legge. Anche con la separazione dei beni stipulata in Italia.
> Per il discorso di sua madre, da come la so io, in pratica il padre vorrebbe il divorzio ma lei non glielo concede ricattandolo economicamente (alimenti) da ormai 20 anni. Lui chiaramente non vuole fare un divorzio forzato perche' gli costerebbe troppo.
> A questo punto credo che la miglior soluzione sia davvero di farmi consigliare da un legale qui e da uno in Italia ...
> Che palle, altri soldi da buttare al vento ...


hai anche il passaporto olandese o solo quello italiano?

a senso,anche se magari nell'immediato ti costerebbe di più come spese legali,io opterei per una separazione secondo la legge italiana.

non ti basta un semplice legale,ci vuole qualcuno che sia ferrato nel diritto di famiglia comparato.  perchè il problema essenziale è impedire a tua moglie di impugnare tutto di fronte ad un tribunale olandese,che da come descrivi la tua situazione,ti farebbe a pezzi economicamente

certo che tra tua moglie e tua suocera non so chi sia più vipera


----------



## bangmaster (23 Settembre 2013)

Purtroppo avete ragione, ora come ora realizzo sempre piu' che lei mi ha sposato per i dio danaro, visto il suo atteggiamento. Adesso ha finito la scuola (che ho pagato io) quindi non gli servo piu' ...
Che schifo.

Per il passaporto Olandese, non ancora, mi mancano 3 anni, per ora sono solamente residente AIRE all'estero.

I miei colleghi mi hanno suggerito di spostare tutti i miei averi all'estero e di separarmi qui, cosi' che il mio conto risulta 0 e lei non puo' chiedermi nulla se non il vitalizio che non otterrebbe perche' vuole tornare in Italia.
Mamma che situazione, speriamo di trovare qualcuno bravo


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Settembre 2013)

bangmaster ha detto:


> Purtroppo avete ragione, ora come ora realizzo sempre piu' che lei mi ha sposato per i dio danaro, visto il suo atteggiamento. Adesso ha finito la scuola (che ho pagato io) quindi non gli servo piu' ...
> Che schifo.
> 
> I miei colleghi mi hanno suggerito di spostare tutti i miei averi all'estero e di separarmi qui, cosi' che il mio conto risulta 0 e lei non puo' chiedermi nulla se non il vitalizio che non otterrebbe perche' vuole tornare in Italia.
> Mamma che situazione, speriamo di trovare qualcuno bravo



Però, 15 anni assieme per il denaro mi sembrano tanti.
Adesso sei comprensibilmente incazzato e furibondo, non è detto che sia così disgustosa la faccenda. Poi non lo so.
Ma mi spiace che tutti i ricordi belli svaniscano.

Agisci per proteggerti, non farti mettere i piedi in testa se lei vuole fare la sanguisuga, ma agisci anche in maniera giusta. Con calma, pensa a quello che pensi sia corretto, e persegui quello. Anche per te, per come tu vuoi considerare te stesso.
Di stronzi al mondo ce ne sono tanti, non serve aggiungerne uno


----------



## bangmaster (23 Settembre 2013)

Hai completamente ragione e sinceramente non voglio fare la parte dello stronzo
Io credo che 1000 euro al mese per 3 anni siano un buon compromesso, insomma una donna in 3 anni ce la fa a rifarsi una vita, almeno spero per lei.
Stasera provo a spiegarle con calma tutto e vediamo se si ammorbidisce


----------



## perplesso (23 Settembre 2013)

bangmaster ha detto:


> Hai completamente ragione e sinceramente non voglio fare la parte dello stronzo
> Io credo che 1000 euro al mese per 3 anni siano un buon compromesso, insomma una donna in 3 anni ce la fa a rifarsi una vita, almeno spero per lei.
> Stasera provo a spiegarle con calma tutto e vediamo se si ammorbidisce


quanti anni hai detto che avete,tu e lei?


----------



## bangmaster (23 Settembre 2013)

Io 35 e lei 33
Abbiamo vissuto insieme dal 2001 e ci siamo sposati nel 2006
Avevamo una casa co-intestata che poi abbiamo venduto senza ricavarci 1 lira.


----------



## perplesso (23 Settembre 2013)

quindi vi siete messi insieme che eravate poco più che dei ragazzini e ora lei ha un'età in cui è appettibile in tutti i sensi e giovane abbastanza da trovarsi altri polli da spennare,magari più grassi (finanziariamente) di te

e mi sa che ti serve anche un bravo pianificatore finanziario perchè se avete venduto una casa rimettendoci vuol dire che il senso degli affari latita


----------



## bangmaster (23 Settembre 2013)

No perplesso, il problema e' che avevamo un mutuo alto in Italia e vivendo all'estero non potevo piu' pagare un mutuo ed un affitto.
Ma guarda che se lei si trovasse un altro, io ci metterei la firma, ma il problema e' proprio quello, che fino a che non trova un altro mi puo' spennare.
Io vorrei solamente chiudere il tutto pacificamente e che ognuno si prenda quel che si "merita", tutto qui.
Chiedo troppo?


----------



## Simy (23 Settembre 2013)

bangmaster ha detto:


> No perplesso, il problema e' che avevamo un mutuo alto in Italia e vivendo all'estero non potevo piu' pagare un mutuo ed un affitto.
> Ma guarda che se lei si trovasse un altro, io ci metterei la firma, ma il problema e' proprio quello, che fino a che non trova un altro mi puo' spennare.
> Io vorrei solamente chiudere il tutto pacificamente e che ognuno si prenda quel che si "merita", tutto qui.
> Chiedo troppo?


fai sparire i soldi :carneval: cosi non ti può spennare :carneval:


----------



## perplesso (23 Settembre 2013)

bangmaster ha detto:


> No perplesso, il problema e' che avevamo un mutuo alto in Italia e vivendo all'estero non potevo piu' pagare un mutuo ed un affitto.
> Ma guarda che se lei si trovasse un altro, io ci metterei la firma, ma il problema e' proprio quello, che fino a che non trova un altro mi puo' spennare.
> Io vorrei solamente chiudere il tutto pacificamente e che ognuno si prenda quel che si "merita", tutto qui.
> Chiedo troppo?


il problema è che vivete in Olanda e avete la residenza lì,quindi occorre trovare un legale esperto in diritto privato comparato che ti spieghi come evitare che venga applicata la normativa olandese,chè mi pare troppo favorevole a tua moglie,e farla sloggiare in tempi tecnici.

poi sai....da come la descrivi,tua moglie non mi sembra la tipa che ama stare da sola a lungo.....


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2013)

bangmaster ha detto:


> Ciao Nausicaa e grazie ancora.
> Allora in Olanda vige esclusivamente il regime di divisione dei beni quindi se io ho una casa intestata a me in Italia, se mi separo in Olanda e lei chiede la meta' della casa, le spetta per legge. Anche con la separazione dei beni stipulata in Italia.
> Per il discorso di sua madre, da come la so io, in pratica il padre vorrebbe il divorzio ma lei non glielo concede ricattandolo economicamente (alimenti) da ormai 20 anni. Lui chiaramente non vuole fare un divorzio forzato perche' gli costerebbe troppo.
> A questo punto credo che la miglior soluzione sia davvero di farmi consigliare da un legale qui e da uno in Italia ...
> Che palle, altri soldi da buttare al vento ...


Il discorso della madre non sta in piedi.
Una volta che si è separati, dopo tre anni uno dei due ha la possibilità di chiedere il divorzio e non c'è possibilità di opporsi.
Certo in fase di divorzio si può nuovamente, o per la prima volta se la separazione è stata consensuale, andare in giudiziale se uno dei due chiede una revisione degli accordi, generalmente relativi al mantenimento.
E' estremamente raro (mai sentito) che in sede di divorzio venga assegnato un assegno superiore a quello della separazione quindi non c'è alcun motivo che possa far convenire alla madre una giudiziale. Il padre non vorrà divorziare per motivi suoi.


----------



## bangmaster (23 Settembre 2013)

Giusto per chiarire, la madre chiede 50mila euro di buona uscita poiche' dopo la separazione mio suocero ha comperato un'azienda quindi il suo reddito e' cambiato.
Quello che non capisco e', sta qua ha da 20 anni un uomo nuovo e il giudice le darebbe pure ragione, ma come funziona??


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2013)

bangmaster ha detto:


> Giusto per chiarire, la madre chiede 50mila euro di buona uscita poiche' dopo la separazione mio suocero ha comperato un'azienda quindi il suo reddito e' cambiato.
> Quello che non capisco e', sta qua ha da 20 anni un uomo nuovo e il giudice le darebbe pure ragione, ma come funziona??


NON è vero.
La separazione è come il parto.
Chi non c'è ancora passato non sa com'è.
Allora si sprecano i racconti dell'orrore.


----------



## free (23 Settembre 2013)

http://ec.europa.eu/civiljustice/divorce/divorce_net_it.htm

hai già guardato qui?

si può chiedere anche l'annullamento del "matrimonio di comodo"
è brutto dirlo, ma che tua moglie abbia abortito senza consultarti è cosa grave, secondo me


----------



## bangmaster (23 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> NON è vero.
> La separazione è come il parto.
> Chi non c'è ancora passato non sa com'è.
> Allora si sprecano i racconti dell'orrore.


Si anche questo e' vero .. di leggende metropolitane se ne sentono tante.
Comunque stasera vuole parlarmi, speriamo abbia una richeista ragionevole, domani vi aggiorno!


----------



## bangmaster (23 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> http://ec.europa.eu/civiljustice/divorce/divorce_net_it.htm
> 
> hai già guardato qui?
> 
> ...


Ottimo link, grazie!


----------



## perplesso (23 Settembre 2013)

vorrei capire però una cosa: ad esempio,io ho la casa in eredità dai miei genitori.

secondo la legge olandese,essa entra in comunione e quindi in caso di separazione la proprietà al 50% è della moglie oppure rimane al di fuori?


----------



## devastata (23 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> http://ec.europa.eu/civiljustice/divorce/divorce_net_it.htm
> 
> hai già guardato qui?
> 
> ...


Magari il figlio era di un altro. Visto come sono messi.


----------



## Simy (23 Settembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Magari il figlio era di un altro. Visto come sono messi.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Magari il figlio era di un altro. Visto come sono messi.


L'ho pensato ma non detto.


----------



## free (24 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> vorrei capire però una cosa: ad esempio,io ho la casa in eredità dai miei genitori.
> 
> secondo la legge olandese,essa entra in comunione e quindi in caso di separazione la proprietà al 50% è della moglie oppure rimane al di fuori?



in effetti ho avuto un lieve mancamento:singleeye: a leggere 'sta cosa...pure i debiti pregressi


----------



## Manon Lescaut (24 Settembre 2013)

io ho scritto su questo sito:
http://www.dirittominorile.it/contatti/default.asp
mi ha richiamato sul cellulare gratuitamente un avvocato per un consulto, prova...


----------



## bangmaster (24 Settembre 2013)

Per la legge Olandese, si qualsiasi cosa venga acquisito durante il matrimonio e prima del matrimonio viene diviso in parti uguali. Vi ricordo che qui e' nato il femminismo e il matrimonio gay quindi le leggi sono tutte paritarie, a volte fin troppo ...
Per il figlio non ci voglio nemmeno pensare ma dopo 15 anni ... un motivo ci sara', no? 

Comunque ieri sera ha detto che 40mila dovrebbero andarle bene, io intanto sto pensando che se me ne vado dall'Olanda, lei come fa a trovarmi?? 
Pero' poi sarei io la merda ...


----------



## perplesso (24 Settembre 2013)

bangmaster ha detto:


> Per la legge Olandese, si qualsiasi cosa venga acquisito durante il matrimonio e prima del matrimonio viene diviso in parti uguali. Vi ricordo che qui e' nato il femminismo e il matrimonio gay quindi le leggi sono tutte paritarie, a volte fin troppo ...
> Per il figlio non ci voglio nemmeno pensare ma dopo 15 anni ... un motivo ci sara', no?
> 
> Comunque ieri sera ha detto che 40mila dovrebbero andarle bene, io intanto sto pensando che se me ne vado dall'Olanda, lei come fa a trovarmi??
> Pero' poi sarei io la merda ...


bene,ora sappiamo che l'Olanda è un posto di rincoglioniti.   scappa prima che ci ripensi


----------



## free (24 Settembre 2013)

bangmaster ha detto:


> *Per la legge Olandese, si qualsiasi cosa venga acquisito durante il matrimonio e prima del matrimonio viene diviso in parti uguali.* Vi ricordo che qui e' nato il femminismo e il matrimonio gay quindi le leggi sono tutte paritarie, a volte fin troppo ...
> Per il figlio non ci voglio nemmeno pensare ma dopo 15 anni ... un motivo ci sara', no?
> 
> Comunque ieri sera ha detto che 40mila dovrebbero andarle bene, io intanto sto pensando che se me ne vado dall'Olanda, lei come fa a trovarmi??
> Pero' poi sarei io la merda ...



ma anche i debiti, è strano
cioè una si sposa e un minuto dopo scopre di avere il 50% di debiti di cui non sapeva nulla?? AIUTO!:unhappy:

ma è vero che c'è una supertassa sulle auto di lusso, detta tassa del re? così mi ha riferito un commerciante d'auto a cui ho venduto una macchina, da rivendere in Olanda


----------



## bangmaster (24 Settembre 2013)

Ok, senza andare troppo [OT], esistono una marea di tasse assurde qui, per esempio, io pago quasi il 60% di tasse perche' il mio lordo supera i 50mila annui ...
Paghi 1,2 % sui risparmi e la macchina costa una fortuna, per esempio una macchina che tra bollo e assicurazione costerebbe 1000 euro annui in Italia, qui siamo sui 2,500 ..

Per il discorso divorzio, questo e' quello che dice la Legge in Olanda:
- la legge Olandese prevede che, in mancanza di accordo prematrimoniale, c'e' totale
comunione dei beni che devono essere divisi al 50%

Pero' se trovi un giudize imparziale potrebbe applicare la legge italiana

If you cannot agree on the consequences of the divorce, it may be necessary to file a petition individually. If one or both parties are foreign nationals, there may, however, be certain complications. For example, if you were married in another country, a different legal system may apply to the division of the marital property. The Dutch courts may then have to apply foreign law when deciding how to divide any property. Also, if you do not reside in the Netherlands, the Dutch courts may not have jurisdiction to hear certain aspects of the case, such as child maintenance.


----------



## free (24 Settembre 2013)

bangmaster ha detto:


> Ok, senza andare troppo [OT], esistono una marea di tasse assurde qui, per esempio, io pago quasi il 60% di tasse perche' il mio lordo supera i 50mila annui ...
> Paghi 1,2 % sui risparmi e la macchina costa una fortuna, per esempio una macchina che tra bollo e assicurazione costerebbe 1000 euro annui in Italia, qui siamo sui 2,500 ..
> 
> Per il discorso divorzio, questo e' quello che dice la Legge in Olanda:
> ...



ma gli accordi prematrimoniali sono vietati o no?


----------



## perplesso (24 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma gli accordi prematrimoniali sono vietati o no?


pare di capire che siano ammessi


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> pare di capire che siano ammessi


... pensare che avevo un moroso olandese... che rischio


----------



## free (24 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> pare di capire che siano ammessi



dal link, avevo capito di no, perchè si parla di altri accordi (non al 50%), ma riguardo alla separazione
cioè è in fase di separazione che bisogna tirare fuori un altro accordo, il che non è affatto semplice


----------



## free (24 Settembre 2013)

I coniugi possono tuttavia optare per altre soluzioni e convenire altre modalità in una convenzione di divorzio o al momento della divisione dei beni.


----------



## bangmaster (24 Settembre 2013)

Il contratto di matrimonio qui esiste, ma DEVE essere redatto e registrato esclusivamente PRIMA di sposarsi, altrimenti e' nullo ...
Infatti, non per niente, le uniche persone sposate qui sono i gay, gli etero non si sposano ... chissa' perche' ...


----------



## perplesso (24 Settembre 2013)

bangmaster ha detto:


> Il contratto di matrimonio qui esiste, ma DEVE essere redatto e registrato esclusivamente PRIMA di sposarsi, altrimenti e' nullo ...
> Infatti, non per niente, le uniche persone sposate qui sono i gay, gli etero non si sposano ... chissa' perche' ...


poi dicono che aumentano le convivenze perchè sono tutti secolarizzati........non avrei pensato mai che gli olandesi fossero così coglioni


----------



## free (24 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> poi dicono che aumentano le convivenze perchè sono tutti secolarizzati........non avrei pensato mai che gli olandesi fossero così coglioni



vabbè, ma se il contratto prematrimoniale è fatto bene (anche riguardo ai DEBITI!), non sono mica coglioni
più che altro è impegnativo da fare, se uno o entrambi hanno tanti aspetti da considerare


----------



## bangmaster (24 Settembre 2013)

Si e' un casino, pero' in 3 mesi hai il divorzio, cosa che in Italia ce lo sognamo ...
Per il discorso furbizia, io credo che loro non si sposano proprio per non avere storie, visto che tra conviventi non esiste alcuna regolamentazione


----------



## perplesso (24 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè, ma se il contratto prematrimoniale è fatto bene (anche riguardo ai DEBITI!), non sono mica coglioni
> più che altro è impegnativo da fare, se uno o entrambi hanno tanti aspetti da considerare


guarda, l'idea di doverti far firmare un contratto con clausole specifiche per assicurarmi che in caso di divorzio non mi spellerai vivo..... credo faccia passare la voglia di sposarsi a chiunque sia sano di mente

io sono esterrefatto


----------



## perplesso (24 Settembre 2013)

bangmaster ha detto:


> Si e' un casino, pero' in 3 mesi hai il divorzio, cosa che in Italia ce lo sognamo ...
> Per il discorso furbizia, io credo che loro non si sposano proprio per non avere storie, visto che tra conviventi non esiste alcuna regolamentazione


non è che il divorzio breve mi indori la pillola.....


----------



## disincantata (24 Settembre 2013)

bangmaster ha detto:


> Per la legge Olandese, si qualsiasi cosa venga acquisito durante il matrimonio e prima del matrimonio viene diviso in parti uguali. Vi ricordo che qui e' nato il femminismo e il matrimonio gay quindi le leggi sono tutte paritarie, a volte fin troppo ...
> Per il figlio non ci voglio nemmeno pensare ma dopo 15 anni ... un motivo ci sara', no?
> 
> Comunque ieri sera ha detto che 40mila dovrebbero andarle bene, io intanto sto pensando che se me ne vado dall'Olanda, lei come fa a trovarmi??
> Pero' poi sarei io la merda ...


La cosa importante e' fare le cose legalmente. Non darle i soldi brevi mano. Li perderesti. Lascia decidere i giudici.


----------



## Leda (24 Settembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> La cosa importante e' fare le cose legalmente. Non darle i soldi brevi mano. Li perderesti. Lascia decidere i giudici.



Devy, is it you?


----------



## free (24 Settembre 2013)

bangmaster ha detto:


> Si e' un casino, pero' in 3 mesi hai il divorzio, cosa che in Italia ce lo sognamo ...
> Per il discorso furbizia, io credo che loro non si sposano proprio per non avere storie, visto che tra conviventi non esiste alcuna regolamentazione



ci sarebbe un piccolo "trucchetto", da noi, ma non so se ti può servire...

da noi una sentenza di divorzio straniera viene delibata automaticamente e, una volta fatto, risulti divorziato anche in Italia


----------



## free (24 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> guarda, l'idea di doverti far firmare un contratto con clausole specifiche per assicurarmi che in caso di divorzio non mi spellerai vivo..... credo faccia passare la voglia di sposarsi a chiunque sia sano di mente
> 
> io sono esterrefatto



dici che: "firma tesoro, per amore", non è carino?


----------



## perplesso (24 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> dici che: "firma tesoro, per amore", non è carino?


guarda solo al pensiero credo che non mi si alzerebbe nemmeno col montacarichi......


----------



## bangmaster (24 Settembre 2013)

beh lei aveva fatto casino quando avevamo scelto la separazione, ma poi alla fine ha firmato
il problema sono gli alimenti, io ho uno stipendio alto e mi sa che quelli anche in italia me li propinano ...


----------

